

Show HN: Netcat-based command line pastebin - solusipse
http://termbin.com

======
golgappi
This looks like a fantastic concept. My only question is in most internal
pastebins you can see the pastebin history on the client end. In termbin its a
single div. Is there a way to make that happen here?

~~~
solusipse
Thank you, I'm glad you liked it! I'm afraid I don't understand what do you
mean by pastebin history, could you explain this to me, please?

~~~
golgappi
sure. In simple terms, is there a way to browse recent pasties and set
duration of a pastie?

